# MF 1531 3 point adaptation to older implement



## cccc (Mar 28, 2012)

The rear blade normally used on our old MF 230 has been moved to the MF 1531, and the fit seems sloppy. The MF 1531 control arms do not swing sideways, and the space between the two rigid control arms is approximately 2 inches wider than the outside edge of the implement. 

The MF 230 uses connector pins that are bolted solid to the implement, but the rigid arms on the 1531 do not allow such pins to be used. The MF 1531 connector pins merely slip through both holes, are a bit lose and rest at an angle. 

Is there a standard spacer or bushing or other fitting available to close this gap and keep the pins straight/tight - or is it time for improvisation?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Can you post pics?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know much about Massey numbers so please forgive me if this sounds stupid. Are you trying to connect a Cat. 1 to a Cat. 2 set up?


----------

